# Training in the winter



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Last year, I lived in Arizona and was able to train Annie in schtuzhund year-round in the winter and summer. We would train four times a week with that club. 

Since I have moved to Oregon, I found a new club. We train once a week. I like both training clubs in Arizona and Oregon. The club I am currently trains with is helping my dog with her confidence and possessive skills. She has gotten stronger in her bite work due to her maturity and right techniques from the decoy.

She and I work on obedience, but I really hate training indoor! It is killing me! I guess I am not used to training inside during the winter. I am slightly disappointed that we are taking a break from training in the winter because of the daily rain and winds. Do you find yourself bored and frustrated? Annie has gone through fourth pillows destroyed.

Does anyone have a problem with that?? ](*,)

I just want spring to be here soon.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

You gotta do what ya gotta do. If you can't train outdoors because of the weather so be it. If you are bored and the dog is bored and you don't want to train indoors because of whatever reason that's your own choosing. Hey I don't like training indoors either but I like it a lot better than training in 3 feet of snow, LOL.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Indoor training in the winter with the club was brutal. It was a time to work on getting the small things perfect. Working your dog inside, in front of everyone, with the eagle eyes of the TDs on you could be nerve-wracking. Out on the field, a lot can get missed, but inside, in a small space, everything is right there. There was a lot of humour and laughter, too, so it wasn't all bad. It was a good opportunity to refine handler skills and clean up any sloppiness, both of dog and handler, in obedience. 

Just how perfect is your basic position? I watched a judge ding a good dog and handler team 1/2 point for every incorrect basic position in trial. That's a lot of points to lose for nothing.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Worse the weather, greater the fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Avoiding training outside because of bad weather can limit you to fair weather trials only,

That can be a crap shoot at best as to weather. 


Leslie said;
Just how perfect is your basic position? I watched a judge ding a good dog and handler team 1/2 point for every incorrect basic position in trial. That's a lot of points to lose for nothing."

Sounds like an AKC trial maybe????

Lots different then Sch/IPO

I've done both and AKC is anal about perfect position thus the 1/2 points for every incorrect position.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

The half point ding was at a Nationals Schutzhund trial, so the judging was tough. Our TD used to remind us there were (I think) 27 times your dog was in basic position in a trial. At a club trial, probably not something that will cost you, but when the competition heats up at the higher levels, a solid and correct foundation will help you hold on to your points. 

Practice doesn't make perfect - perfect practice makes perfect. 

Good point, too, about working outside in all weather, though up here in Canada, trial season ends in the fall and starts up again in the late spring.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen but not entered in Nats and the World but I wasn't aware of half points. 

Interesting to know.

Two ft of snow could have it's benefits in tracking. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> You gotta do what ya gotta do. If If you are bored and the dog is bored and you don't want to train indoors because of whatever reason that's your own choosing.


 Yeah, I can understand the "choice" theory very well. I never had to stay indoor when I was in Arizona. Its a new thing for me.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Avoiding training outside because of bad weather can limit you to fair weather trials only,
> 
> That can be a crap shoot at best as to weather.
> 
> ...


 Interesting. Never knew that!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lindsay Janes said:


> Interesting. Never knew that!



AKC obedience competition is very competitive and often won by half points. 

You start with 200 pts and one slightly crooked sit can be the difference between a 198 1/2 and a 198 1/2.

Not at all uncommon. 

As with any dog competion you learn what judge hits you for what exercise and how hard.


----------

